# choice of knives



## JohnnyMudd (Oct 22, 2009)

Was just wondering what's everyone's choice in knives? Stainless or Blue Steel? I personally like the Blue Steel but I have never really given the Stainless a try.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Mint craft are my favorite


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

moore said:


> Mint craft are my favorite


Please link where these can be purchased.

Thanks


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Square Foot said:


> Please link where these can be purchased.
> 
> Thanks


http://brands.hardwarestore.com/94-3224-mintcraft.aspx

I think I ordered from here last time..But within the last year i've gotten my little small town hardware store to carry them..His prices are too cheap! But I aint sayin a word:whistling2:

They come in SS too..
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?N=40001841%2050045239&IsNodeId=1&Submit=ENE


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

moore said:


> http://brands.hardwarestore.com/94-3224-mintcraft.aspx
> 
> I think I ordered from here last time..But within the last year i've gotten my little small town hardware store to carry them..His prices are too cheap! But I aint sayin a word:whistling2:
> 
> ...


Much appreciated.

Going to order the blue. Every time I take a chance on SS, I'm left dissapointed.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Never found a ss knife yet that I liked. They never seem to break in and the flexibility just does not seem to be there. Sure they don't wear as fast and clean up nice, but hey that's why they make WD40 spray them blue steal knifes down treat them right and they will last a long time. I still like the old club wooden handle wallboard knives. At least for coating.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

http://advance-equipment.com/


The 8'' advance knife is the best wipe down knife i've ever used.

The 6'' advance knife should be in your back pocket every day!:yes:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

silverstilts said:


> Never found a ss knife yet that I liked. They never seem to break in and the flexibility just does not seem to be there. Sure they don't wear as fast and clean up nice, but hey that's why they make WD40 spray them blue steal knifes down treat them right and they will last a long time. I still like the old club wooden handle wallboard knives. At least for coating.


 wallboard knives??? :blink: Come on Silver ... try some real blue steel ..Mint craft I promise you will like em..


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore said:


> http://advance-equipment.com/
> 
> 
> The 8'' advance knife is the best wipe down knife i've ever used.
> ...


Thanks for the link Moore, now I know who to bug to get one of these for my angle sander http://advance-equipment.com/Advance-Pole-Sponger-Drywall-Sander.php

The richards one does not work that well

Did I just take this thread off subject:whistling2:

6" and 8" advance knives are the best ones out there, the SS ones:whistling2:


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

Hey 2buck, saw this and thought of ya :jester:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/200914341036?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Philma Crevices said:


> Hey 2buck, saw this and thought of ya :jester:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/200914341036?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


Was that thing invented during the WW1 era:blink::blink::blink:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

moore said:


> I think I ordered from here last time..But within the last year i've gotten my little small town hardware store to carry them..His prices are too cheap! But I aint sayin a word:whistling2:


Lol! His prices aren't cheap bro. They just make those knives for next to nothing. There's a good mark up on them.

One of my suppliers carries them here and he told me he get's them for like 3-4$ each. Haha! He makes good money on those.

You're actually the first person I've heard of using Mintcraft.
I never knew anywhere else carried them until now.
They look like alright knives. Now that I know you use them I'll have to try them out.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Philma Crevices said:


> Hey 2buck, saw this and thought of ya :jester:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/200914341036?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


looks like a old door hinge


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

one swipe and your done


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Lol! His prices aren't cheap bro. They just make those knives for next to nothing. There's a good mark up on them.
> 
> One of my suppliers carries them here and he told me he get's them for like 3-4$ each. Haha! He makes good money on those.
> 
> ...


 I've tried all the others over the years goldblatt ,,wallboard marshalltown .. The mintcraft broard knives are a better blade imo.. And as long I get a good tool ..I really don't care how much they make off me...Just order what I ask for! If I can drive up the road and pick it up ...It's cheaper than buying on line 

HEY!! One of these days I'm gonna open up my own drywall supply ..I think I'll call it Moe's tools:yes:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Have a mess of knifes both blue steel and stainless and prefer the stainless. for the smaller knifes I like using these cheap Benchmark things from a local building supply store. Maybe I just like the classy wood handles but they work for me.


----------



## jmr (Mar 22, 2010)

master force that i get from menards are the best i've used. and ames knives, the ones with the yellow handle.. both are awesome and made in the u.s.a too :yes:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

moore said:


> I've tried all the others over the years goldblatt ,,wallboard marshalltown .. The mintcraft broard knives are a better blade imo.. And as long I get a good tool ..I really don't care how much they make off me...Just order what I ask for! If I can drive up the road and pick it up ...It's cheaper than buying on line
> 
> HEY!! One of these days I'm gonna open up my own drywall supply ..I think I'll call it Moe's tools:yes:


Oh I agree!
I wasn't bashing the knives at all!
I just know they can afford to sell them for cheaper because they get them for a really good price. I'm gonna buy a few as well.

Also, I'd support your store bro!  



Mudshark said:


> Have a mess of knifes both blue steel and stainless and prefer the stainless. for the smaller knifes I like using these cheap Benchmark things from a local building supply store. Maybe I just like the classy wood handles but they work for me.


Ya, I have a few of those as well Ken!
They're not bad. I also like the look of them. Nice handles.


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Im all usg stainless4-5-6 bluesteel 8-12 ive tried others dont like them its all in the matrix grip theyre offset knives are good too


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

And the 6"advance for pickin 3ways and my trusty 24" advance for butts:thumbsup:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Hyde carbon steel, great knives :thumbsup:.


http://www.plasteringproducts.com.au/shopexd.asp?id=62


----------



## plugger (Apr 4, 2013)

gazman said:


> Hyde carbon steel, great knives :thumbsup:.
> 
> http://www.hydetools.com/catalog/tool/4-flexible-pro-project-joint-knife


What about the Maxx Grip strippers? Can't find em on the Hyde site?


----------



## plugger (Apr 4, 2013)

These bad boys! Love em!


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

plugger said:


> These bad boys! Love em!


Good fit for large hands.


----------



## plugger (Apr 4, 2013)

Square Foot said:


> Good fit for large hands.


Wouldn't say I've large hands.. 

Just so comfortable to grip!


----------



## jswain (May 5, 2011)

Hey plugger, unfortunately hyde has discontinued the maxxgrip and brought out the pro project range see here: http://wallboardtools.com.au/store/...s/joint-knives/carbon-steel-joint-knives/6351 if you want to keep using the maxxgrip for a while you may want to stock up now because the new ones are nothing like the old...


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks for that Jim I for one will be stocking up.


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

jswain said:


> Hey plugger, unfortunately hyde has discontinued the maxxgrip and brought out the pro project range see here: http://wallboardtools.com.au/store/product-range/hand-tools/joint-knives/carbon-steel-joint-knives/6351 if you want to keep using the maxxgrip for a while you may want to stock up now because the new ones are nothing like the old...


Got them, handles are too small. Will be picking up more of the max grip as well.....I hope?


----------



## plugger (Apr 4, 2013)

Looks like ill be stocking up then! Don't like them new series ones at all..


----------



## CleanTaper (Apr 14, 2013)

Richard Black Handle with hammer head all the way. Tried Stainless steel many times and i prefer carbon steel. If you take care of them they will last a long time.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

If it aint broke!:whistling2: Materials ..tools ...everything is changing . and not for the better!!! 

The man with the tool in his hand everyday [ok walked into that one] should have a say in how the tool is made! 
Same with materials:yes:


----------



## plugger (Apr 4, 2013)

So what was the thinking behind discontinuing them do you know Jim?

The new ones i tried awhile ago because i could seperate from everyone else from work so no one could nick em (Our chinese gang were good for taking without replacing).. I ended up giving em away anyway!


----------



## jswain (May 5, 2011)

Tough question Plugger! Maybe the new ones are designed for a different customer base. The Pro Project appear more lightweight and have a reduced grip size for smaller hands. Hyde still guarantee the quality though but I guess in the end you guys will decide the success of the range.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up Jim, my local Gyprock store has a good stock of the older ones.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

gazman said:


> Thanks for the heads up Jim, my local Gyprock store has a good stock of the older ones.


 I just got a woodie!!!:whistling2:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

moore said:


> I just got a woodie!!!:whistling2:


And I thought I was the only one with a woodie. :laughing:


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Mudshark said:


> And I thought I was the only one with a woodie. :laughing:


Same knife they use at waffle house :whistling2:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

thefinisher said:


> Same knife they use at waffle house :whistling2:


Thats good, they must like the feel of them too. :chef:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Richard hammerhead knives for me, up to 6". Sheetrock Matrix knives from 8 to 12". All SS.

But I'm thinking I might try building a 'power knife' or 2, using my power mud applicator systems. Try to better outdo those hawk and trowel guys.

Maybe even a power mud pan as well. Really leave them in the dust. :whistling2:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

So if we did a poll looks like the stainless may be out in front :mellow:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> So if we did a poll looks like the stainless may be out in front :mellow:


I'm more amazed at how some guys get really fussy about their knives. How they file or sharpen them, spray them down with WD-40, wipe them off all clean:blink:. If your a full out machine taper, what do you really finish coat with them, 3 ways and no-coat??? I could see if your a P&K taper, the knife you coat you bead with, then sure, be fussy with that knife(s)

Main reason I get SS, is b/c you don't half to get all fussy with them. You can leave them all covered in mud, and they don't rust:yes:


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Hyde 5" steel for me. :thumbsup:


----------



## Strong Buildings (May 6, 2013)

So here's a nub's? How long do knives last. 

Oh and. I really like the Marshalltown Direct Pressure knives. So far all I have are blued steel.


----------



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

*i broke a 30 year old knife the other day*



JohnnyMudd said:


> Was just wondering what's everyone's choice in knives? Stainless or Blue Steel? I personally like the Blue Steel but I have never really given the Stainless a try.


bout broke my heart- that i broke another 30 year old wood handle knife. only 3 left


----------



## Strong Buildings (May 6, 2013)

So, how long do drywall knives and trowels last?


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Strong Buildings said:


> So, how long do drywall knives and trowels last?



How long is a piece of string? Not to be smart but it depends upon a lot of factors. As an example I have one trowel that is over thirty years old, and on the other hand some members on here have stated that they only get a few months from a knife. My knives usually snap before they are worn out.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Strong Buildings said:


> So, how long do drywall knives and trowels last?


 My hyde 5'' and 6'' knives last for however long I care to keep em..

My broard knives 10''/12'' get pitched after every 2nd or third house.. About as often you change a blade on a box .


----------



## Strong Buildings (May 6, 2013)

Wow, OK that fast, I guess I better stock up on the direct pressure knives cause I think they aren't making them anymore. . I sure do like them.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I like all of them:yes:


----------

